

Ask HN: Which directions would you recommend to research? - Liu

Hello,<p>I have recently started doing a PhD in Information Systems. My general research subjects are User Modeling/Information Filtering/Recommendation Systems. I will also try to look at those subjects from a mobile point of view.<p>Which "burning" topics/problems do you know that exists in this field?
Which issues/directions would you recommend focusing on?<p>Thanks,<p>Liu
======
maxdemarzi
Filter Bubbles?
[http://www.ted.com/talks/eli_pariser_beware_online_filter_bu...](http://www.ted.com/talks/eli_pariser_beware_online_filter_bubbles.html)

Feels a bit like over-fitting, getting stuck in a local maxima type of
problem.

Take music. Why is it that people get stuck? I'm stuck. I feel it. 90's metal
is all I listen to willingly (current British pop hitting my ears is GF's
fault). There are "generations" of music and people just stop liking new
songs. They feel unfamiliar.

Apply the same to a world view(news, politics) or anything really. How do we
make recommendation systems that allow users to grow their tastes?

